# Rb20det torque specs needed



## jedijed (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi guys, I really need to find the torque specs for the exhaust manifold for my rb20det, can anyone help??


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

jedijed said:


> Hi guys, I really need to find the torque specs for the exhaust manifold for my rb20det, can anyone help??


My friend has an R32 GTS-T FSM, but it's in Japanese. Thankfully, I can read Japanese, but too bad, the torque is in newton meters.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Just crank it on tight. :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

1 Nm= 0.737562149 foot pounds


----------

